# L/Cpl Joseph McFarlane. The Royal Scots Borderers.



## Tez3 (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...ralJosephMcfarlanePoolKilledInAfghanistan.htm

Rest well bonnie lad, we won't forget you.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 6, 2010)

:asian:


----------



## seasoned (Sep 6, 2010)

.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 7, 2010)

.


----------

